# iPhone app will cost you points!



## gatelouse (Apr 21, 2012)

If you have a AGR Chase Mastercard and use it to buy Amtrak tickets through the Amtrak iPhone app, please review how the credit card points are posting to your account. In my case, it appears that I'm not getting 2 points per dollar for Amtrak travel I buy through the iPhone app. Here's a likely reason why. When tickets are purchased on amtrak.com, the charge shows up as "AMTRAK.COM." When tickets are purchased from the iPhone app, the charge shows up as "MOBILE APP" with no mention of Amtrak. So Chase doesn't know to count this as Amtrak travel.

Are others seeing the same issue? If so, is there a POC for the app developer so that they can update the app or the backend to post the charges properly to earn 2 points/$1 credit?

(Tip: When you have Amtrak purchases in a statement cycle, you get two line items in your AGR account. The upper one is for points earned for buying Amtrak tickets. The lower one is general one point/$1 spend.)

I bought a lot of tickets from the app lately and am feeling a bit burned. Not buying from the app again until this issue is resolved!


----------



## RampWidget (Apr 21, 2012)

Woops... Good catch! And the first thing that comes to mind is 'call Chase and request the 2x points,' but as you point out, apparently they can't identify the specific mobile app.

I wonder if this bug has shown up in any other travel vendor's mobile app in connection with co-branded credit cards.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 21, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> If you have a AGR Chase Mastercard and use it to buy Amtrak tickets through the Amtrak iPhone app, please review how the credit card points are posting to your account. In my case, it appears that I'm not getting 2 points per dollar for Amtrak travel I buy through the iPhone app. Here's a likely reason why. When tickets are purchased on amtrak.com, the charge shows up as "AMTRAK.COM." When tickets are purchased from the iPhone app, the charge shows up as "MOBILE APP" with no mention of Amtrak. So Chase doesn't know to count this as Amtrak travel.
> 
> Are others seeing the same issue? If so, is there a POC for the app developer so that they can update the app or the backend to post the charges properly to earn 2 points/$1 credit?
> 
> ...


Did you contact Chase about it? There should be a way for Chase to identify the specific vendor ID from Amtrak mobile app purchases, and code that ID as eligible to receive the 2X Amtrak purchase points.


----------



## amamba (Apr 21, 2012)

I would contact the AGR Insider at flyer talk, they may be able to give you the missing points as a "good will" gesture.


----------



## gatelouse (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm thinking that Chase can fix this on their end. I recently bought from the iPhone app using a Chase Sapphire card. Chase correctly picked this up as a double-point transaction, albeit in the category of "Transit" instead of "Travel". (Sapphire gives 2x points for either.)

So they know that the purchase isn't from a generic "mobile app". I'll contact them when I get a chance.


----------



## gatelouse (Apr 21, 2012)

amamba said:


> I would contact the AGR Insider at flyer talk, they may be able to give you the missing points as a "good will" gesture.


Good point, the FT folks would find this interesting, and we know Amtrak monitors that site. I just dropped a public post there to light the fire. As for my own shorted points, I'll contact Chase directly.


----------



## Train McGhee (Apr 22, 2012)

I would use twitter and let @amtrak know, they are really responsive and helpful.


----------



## gatelouse (Apr 26, 2012)

Just to close the loop on this--after a public post on FT and a few days of waiting, the offcial AGR rep acknowledged the problem, said it was solved, and assured everyone that affected parties would receive retroactive credit in due course. I love problems that solve themselves...didn't even need to call Chase, etc.

These are probably the same folks who monitor @amtrak--they are indeed a responsive team.

Coincidentally there is an update to the Amtrak iPhone app on the App Store now. Couldn't hurt to update.


----------



## BOS-T-Time (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello,

I just checked my past statements and this is indeed the case! Was it mentioned on FT how or when they will correct the issue and award the double points?


----------



## Mike (May 7, 2012)

This is so cool- does anyone happen to know whose hardware they are using..?


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (May 18, 2012)

It seem they still have not fix the problem. Well not for me. The mobile application still not posting correctly. Heck the Amtrak tickets that I got at the station did not post correctly.

Talk to a guy at Chase who was on the ball, so someone going to look into it. About 2 weeks before they get back to me.

Edit due to Big Finger / Small Phone


----------



## gatelouse (May 23, 2012)

Well, transactions from the Amtrak iPhone app (refunds at least, as that's all I've had the need to do recently) now post as "Amtrak Mobile" in your AGR credit card statement. So it appears that transactions from the app are being captured differently and for the better.

Still waiting on retro credit for Amtrak travel purchases that only earned 1 pt/$1, but I expect that could take another month or two.


----------



## amamba (May 23, 2012)

Good news that they are properly posting now!


----------



## TimePeace (May 23, 2012)

Mike said:


> This is so cool- does anyone happen to know whose hardware they are using..?


iHardware, of course


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok Chase post me a bunch of points, but no breakdown of course.

Well see if next months statement post correctly.


----------



## BOS-T-Time (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi,

How did anyone get this issue fixed? I called AGR and they referred me to Chase, which had no clue what I was talking about even though it is in black and white on my statement that I did not receive the 2 for 1 points with Amtrak purchases. To make matters more confusing, I have a refund within that same period, where they deducted double the points yet only paid me for 1 when I purchased the tickets due to the glitch. Best of luck and happy rails!

T-Time.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jun 2, 2012)

I had a bit of luck. Talk two AGR people they were clueless, talk twice to Chase, the 2nd time I got someone would had a clue.

The best bet is call Chase with your statement in hand. Give them the dates and amount, and then ask them what shows on there screen. "Transit tickets" will be there reply. Explain to them those are Amtrak tickets that should have a double reward.

Then have Chase look at one of the cancelled tickets and ask what it shows on there screen. "Transit tickets" again then ask how many points were take away from your account per dollar spent. "Two"

Now ask why does Chase does not give out double points when you bought thur the I-Phone Application, but takes back two points when you cancelled the tickets that were bought from the I-phone?

The person should get it, if not well you going to have ask someone else. Avoid asking for there boss, just ask for a longer term employee or call back some other time.

The best the person on the phone will do is file a report and tell you it will take a couple of days before you hear from them.

Also if you need more help goto "Flyertalk.com" and post on the thread about this issue.


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 20, 2012)

What is the latest on this? Ar people now getting their correct points?


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jul 20, 2012)

I am now get the correct points.

My I-phone application is now show up as "Amtrak mobi 0000000000 Washington DC"

Which is getting the correct amount of points. 4 short haul trips of 38 usd each. 304 points earned on my Amtrak purchases.

Problem fixed. For me.


----------



## gatelouse (Jul 21, 2012)

Even better, it appears that the points I was "owed" from when iPhone app purchases were earning 1 pt/1$ have posted to my account. This month's infusion of points from Chase includes a bunch more points in than I was expecting. Easiest explanation is that these are the owed points promised by AGR months ago.


----------

